# Tuesday's Allotment !



## sawhorseray (May 3, 2022)

Reaching the end of a job interview, the Human Resources Officer asks a young engineer fresh out of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, "And what starting salary are you looking for?"

The engineer replies, "In the region of $125,000 a year, depending on the benefits package."

The interviewer inquires, "Well, what would you say to a package of five weeks vacation, 14 paid holidays, full medical and dental, company matching retirement fund to 50% of salary, and a company car leased every two years, say, a red Corvette?" The engineer sits up straight and says,

"Wow! Are you kidding?"

The interviewer replies, "Yeah, but you started it."


----------



## negolien (May 3, 2022)

lol some were funny loved betty


----------



## JLeonard (May 3, 2022)

As always...A much needed chuckle!
Jim


----------



## bauchjw (May 3, 2022)

Great break and laughs!


----------



## MJB05615 (May 3, 2022)

LOL Ray.  Why would they de LIVER that baby?


----------



## 912smoker (May 3, 2022)

I'm that old lol.
Thanks RAY !

Keith


----------



## sawhorseray (May 3, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> LOL Ray.  Why would they de LIVER that baby?


I don't reply to jokes as a rule, it ain't a cook, folks either like them or not. Inside info Mike, the last one is most often my favorite. RAY


----------



## bigfurmn (May 3, 2022)

Showed my wife the odometer one… big huff and an eye roll, YUP that’s me.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 4, 2022)

Funny stuff! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 4, 2022)

,  good ones Ray...I would suggest not taking a sip of coffee then reading the fan on the plane one!


912smoker said:


> I'm that old lol.
> Thanks RAY !
> 
> Keith


You miss the ketchup holders too huh Keith? Lol!

Ryan


----------

